# Common riding



## rallan15 (21 September 2018)

Sorry this might be a bit long!
I have recently got a new loan horse. Hes just 6, he was backed at 3 but properly ridden at 4. He was sold when he was 5 but was only used as a companion. We have been hacking him out for the past couple of months, he goes out up to 5 days per week and has been out on 4hr+ rides. Hes young so he can be spooky, hes also very forward (never bolted with me but has with other riders that dont have experience)
Anyway my question is do you think he would be ready to do a common ride next year? I was thinking of taking him on Currie as its quite a nice first ride. Or should I take him on a walk and trot one first so he can get used to a lot of horses in a big group? If I do end up taking him does anyone have any advice? Ive only ever taken the more experience school horses on common rides before so slightly nervous as to what I should expect.


----------



## Lintel (24 September 2018)

How is he in a group setting?
I would be inclined to to take him to something abit slower paces initially so not to blow his mind.
Not sure where you are but there is a South lanarkshire horse and pony access group who go out nice supportive group rides. Might be worthwhile going out with them a couple of times.
Also I cannot remember what they call it but lanark and renfrew hunt do a "calmer" hunt at the start of the season, might be worth going along?


----------



## rallan15 (25 September 2018)

Lintel said:



			How is he in a group setting?
I would be inclined to to take him to something abit slower paces initially so not to blow his mind.
Not sure where you are but there is a South lanarkshire horse and pony access group who go out nice supportive group rides. Might be worthwhile going out with them a couple of times.
Also I cannot remember what they call it but lanark and renfrew hunt do a "calmer" hunt at the start of the season, might be worth going along?
		
Click to expand...

He always goes out in a very small group (up to 6 horses) so he is used to small groups but I'm not sure how he will be in a larger group.
He is kept in Currie which is partly why I thought that might be a good first ride but I can see how far away the hunts are.
His owner said that she is going to take him hunting at some point but has just announced her pregnancy so I'm not sure if that will happen!
But thanks, I'll definitely have a look at some slower hunts and see if I would be able to try him on one.


----------



## Jenni_ (30 October 2018)

Currie might be a good one to start. I would advocate not taking him to something too slow as this can be just as mind blowing for them as one where they are able to just get on with the job. Currie does take a long while to move at any speed though and there's a long wait at the green for the ceremony early on. Penicuik is a good one for getting on quick. 

I was Edinburgh Lass this year so if you have any questions about any of the rides, drop me a message - not many I haven't done now!


----------



## rallan15 (3 November 2018)

Jenni_ said:



			Currie might be a good one to start. I would advocate not taking him to something too slow as this can be just as mind blowing for them as one where they are able to just get on with the job. Currie does take a long while to move at any speed though and there's a long wait at the green for the ceremony early on. Penicuik is a good one for getting on quick.

I was Edinburgh Lass this year so if you have any questions about any of the rides, drop me a message - not many I haven't done now!
		
Click to expand...

That's actually a good idea to take him on something that gets quite fast soon. I think I've agreed with his owners that they can take him out on his first ride next year as they know him a lot better than I do. They said they're taking him on Currie but maybe if it doesn't go very well I can see about taking him on Penicuik and maybe he'll be better on a faster one.

Congrats on becoming the Edinburgh lass this year though! I think I possibly saw you at the Tower farm show last week judging the fancy dress class.


----------

